# Oven for PC (or PR)!



## creativewriting (Feb 6, 2010)

I was at Costco yesterday and noticed they had a countertop convection oven on sale.  The oven was stainless and made better then most toaster ovens.  It is similar to the one I use on a daily basis and I have not had any touble with holding temperature.  It has a double rack which will allow for some heavy baking.  The best thing was the oven was on sale for $39.00.  I might have to get another one for back-up at that price.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 6, 2010)

don't use it for PR, the resin is flammable.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 6, 2010)

My fault.  I thought I had read several posts about curing PR in a toaster oven (150 F) during cold weather months.  I quess just use it for PC or muffins!


----------



## rbooher7526 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Cooking PR*

When I take them my PR blanks out of the mold they are tacky. I put them on a popsicle stick in the toaster oven at 200 for 5 minutes. Then I put them in the fridge to cool down and the sticky is gone. Haven't had in go up in flames......yet I have scorched a couple popsicle sticks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 6, 2010)

I was mainly speaking of the resin in liquid form (when the vapor is highly combustible), but use care even once cured, Plastics burn too.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes the oven would be good for post curing your PR to help finish the chemical cross-linking.  It will also cure the air-inhibited (tacky) top layer of your PR castings.  It would also work very well for warming your empty molds prior to casting.

You don't need to exceed 130F

Once you use the oven for post curing your PR don't ever use it for food.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used a cheap Wal-mart toaster over for years without incident. I never use it above the lowest setting (I think 120 -150) and got the information, or idea for the toaster over from the IAP library. 

Of course, I am always there to watch the mold in the oven and have never left one in the oven more than 30 minutes, nor have I ever used this little oven for food.


----------



## seawolf (Feb 10, 2010)

After I had a fire in my toaster oven while warming resin for pouring I needed somthing to finish the pouring of the day and didn't have time to go shopping. I grabbed an older crock pot from the kitchen. It will heat the resin to 200 degrees if you let it. I also quit using plastic cups for the resin and use glass containers. They will hold the heat better than plastic and don't melt. Just set the mold in the crock pot after pouring and allow to cure.
Mark


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't put my resin into the oven until it's at least kicked.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I don't put my resin into the oven until it's at least kicked.


The meaning of your avatar eludes me. What is it??


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a dude rocking out.


----------



## RAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Just a dude rocking out.


 


He makes my neck hurt! 

Remind me of going to a Slipknot concert! Good times (What i can remember!!)


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 28, 2010)

Slipknot's good. Saw them at one of the Ozzfests many years ago. My first *real* concert was Ozzy with Metallica opening (!) at the Long Beach Arena back in 84 or 85. 

I looked very much like my av, except my hair was a lot longer.


----------



## jbostian (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been to a couple Metallica concerts.  Most recently last September.  They were really good times.

Jamie



DurocShark said:


> Slipknot's good. Saw them at one of the Ozzfests many years ago. My first *real* concert was Ozzy with Metallica opening (!) at the Long Beach Arena back in 84 or 85.
> 
> I looked very much like my av, except my hair was a lot longer.


----------



## markgum (Feb 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Just a dude rocking out.


 
More like someone who just exploded an expensive blank, and banging their head against the wall....:tongue:


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm... That too...


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 28, 2010)

jbostian said:


> I have been to a couple Metallica concerts.  Most recently last September.  They were really good times.
> 
> Jamie



I've seen them twice. Once opening for Ozzy (Master of Puppets) and during their solo tour (Black Album). Excellent both times. 

That Ozzy show was during the "Ultimate Sin" tour. Dude did jumping jacks on stage and had buckets full of confetti he threw into the audience.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 28, 2010)

I use a heated floor mat for this and other curing activities. I got mine here,

http://cozywinters.com/shop/tfw.html

but lots of folks sell them. Google heated floor mat and you will see lots of choices.

The mats are around 135F.

I set my pressure pot on it

I pre-heat other stuff on it like molds

with a piece of Masonite covered with wax paper I set blanks that have been glued with epoxy or polyurethane to cure. The 1/4" Masonite drops the temp a little bit so the blanks are not quite so hot.

And on a cold winter day, I stand on the mat in front of my lathe to keep my feet warm.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2010)

holmqer said:


> I use a heated floor mat for this and other curing activities. I got mine here,
> 
> And on a cold winter day, I stand on the mat in front of my lathe to keep my feet warm.



What a great idea!


----------

